# CM7 CPU Settings Reset Upon Reboot



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've searched for a solution to this throughout the day and haven't been able to find anything. Sorry if it's been addressed before.

As the title says... I'm using CM7 CPU Settings to adjust my minimum CPU frequency to 192. This works fine, but every time I restart the phone, the minimum CPU frequency reverts to 268. I've tried checking and unchecking "Set on boot", but the frequency still resets after reboot.

I've tried clearing the application data of CyanogenMod settings, running fix permissions in ROM Manager, and rebooting the phone. Still doesn't work.

I'd prefer not to use SetCPU if I can avoid it... Has anybody else experienced this problem? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. :smile3:

BTW, if it makes a difference, I'm running CM7 rc1.7, Tiamat 1.1.2 Kernel, the most recent leaked radios, and ViperMod.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

locusto03 said:


> I've searched for a solution to this throughout the day and haven't been able to find anything. Sorry if it's been addressed before.
> 
> As the title says... I'm using CM7 CPU Settings to adjust my minimum CPU frequency to 192. This works fine, but every time I restart the phone, the minimum CPU frequency reverts to 268. I've tried checking and unchecking "Set on boot", but the frequency still resets after reboot.
> 
> ...


Have you tried it without the vipermod?


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

The cpu settings started to get really buggy on me... It remembered the 192mhz setting but also locked in a 1.1ghz oc that would keep being restored after each reboot. I actually did a full wipe, flashed cm7 again, leankernel, and vipermod. All is well now, but I'm still not sure what the issue was. Maybe it was just a bad initial flash or an issue with the kernel and vipermod... In any case, thanks for the help!


----------

